# Country Guitar Teacher wanted



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

Are there any great country guitar teachers in the GTA?


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Need more details..... what type of country guitar are you trying to learn? 
Beginner or advanced? Acoustic or electric? 
There are lots of different styles so you'll have to hone in on one-most teachers specialize in one or two, so you'll need to find the right teacher who plays that particular style.
Rhythm, lead or solo guitar? traditional or new country?
For example;
Bluegrass flat picking alla Doc Watson,Dan Crary
or
Travis picking alla Chet and Merle( w/thumb pick),
or
Chicken picking alla Brent Mason and Johnny Hiland,
or
Western swing alla Vince Gill, Asleep at the Wheel
etc.,etc.,


----------



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply

I'm new to the genre but would love to learn the electric techniques that are akin to a Brad Paisley, Vince Gill, Brent Mason

I do have a solid foundation in Blues/Rock, but want to branch out 

Would love to learn bend techniques/chicken pickin etc., patterns solo techniques ect.

Would love to blend those solo techniques into other genre's as well

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*Albert Lee, Brad Paisley, Ray Flake, ....*

I do all that at a pro level. 

I only accept a few, highly motivated students. 

You'd have to make the trip to Hamilton.


----------



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

*Location*

Now it's to bad you're in Hamilton otherwise I'd be all over it like a fat kid on a Smartie


----------

